# Posters Acqusition in Toronto



## K.Chu (24 Apr 2016)

G'day,

Apologies if I posted in the wrong section - please feel free to redirect me to appropriate forum! 

I'm looking if anyone would have official posters that I can get in the Toronto area (any local recruiters/CFRC Toronto have these?) 

Mainly looking to meet up tomorrow 24 April 16.. I am heading out of country from 26-7 May. 

Again... Apologies if this isn't the right forum


----------

